# ka24e swap wiring help...



## helpingafriend (Jul 30, 2004)

i have a friend who is putting a '93 ka24e engine into an old ranch truck of his (aka it goes around his property, that's it), and we're trying to find a wiring diagram to figure out what all the ecu needs to run the engine. the wiring harness on the '93 pickup it came out of is nearly 12 feet long when stretched end to end (it snaked down and back both fenders and across the firewall). the truck he's putting it into has all of the necessary charging and starting system wiring, relays, etc. we just want to put the ecu harness alone into the new truck to run the ignition and injection. curious if anyone can help with a wiring diagram or schematic, or a simple 'yes you can disconnect everything that doesn't hook to the ecu wiring loom plug' if that's all we need to know.

thanks,

jason


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

i'll sell you my 89 240sx ka24e ecu and harness for 50 bucks problem solved plug n play


----------

